# Need Assistance if L visa can be filed or not



## seowebtrix (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello All,

Here is my story, please check and see if I can file L visa (or which visa to file) and what are my chances.

As a CEO of a partnership firm, I am running an IT company in Chandigarh, India for more than 3 years. I met with a US citizen on skype and he agreed to start a business in partnership with me in California, USA. Now, what we did is based on his attorney’s advice in California:

My client started a LLC in California in Mar 2015. Based on attorney's suggestions, we registered 2 more corporations: ABC and XYZ acting as partners in LLC. My client is the owner of ABC corp. and I am supposed to be the owner of XYZ (currently, it is registered on the name of the attorney in California – I will get it transferred it on my name when there). 
Now, we have a partnership agreement to operate the LLC with client as owner of ABC corp. and me as owner of XYZ corp. to manage the taxation and our shares easily. As per agreement, ABC corp. is going to act as a manager to operate the LLC and XYZ would be responsible for operations here in India. I have all these documents for these ready in my hands.

Now, I applied for B1 visa and in the interview, I explained the same to counselor without knowing that no paperwork is allowed to a B1 visa holder (I guess so). As a result, during the interview, counselor denied my visa saying: We cannot issue B visa but here’s the deal, try for L visa.

Please check and let me know if I can apply for the L visa and what are my chances? If I am not eligible for L visa, which visa should I apply for?

Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

L-1 Visa | USCIS


----------



## seowebtrix (Dec 18, 2015)

hi davis, thanks for the link. I am aware of this and I have most of the answers as YES but my situation is so complicated that it is not clear to me after reading the requirements in USCIS website. Can you please elaborate a more in layman language considering my situation?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Complex situation need an Aila Lawyer ..... get one

http://www.ailalawyer.com/


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wise advise from Davis1.

Who found the lawyer in California? You, or your American business partner?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Not much information to go by. Personally - to me it sounds like you are trying to run paper corporations with you having nothing in hand but promises.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In any event, it's your company, not yourself who applies for the L visa. Sounds to me like this is one of those situations where you should consult with (and pay the going rates for) a good, qualified lawyer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## seowebtrix (Dec 18, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Wise advise from Davis1.
> 
> Who found the lawyer in California? You, or your American business partner?


My American Business partner.


----------



## seowebtrix (Dec 18, 2015)

twostep said:


> Not much information to go by. Personally - to me it sounds like you are trying to run paper corporations with you having nothing in hand but promises.


Well, my american business partner is interested because I am into internet marketing field and already doing a good business in India with clients in US/Canada. This opportunity could get me direct clients (business) there and I have to be there because of my experience/knowledge in internet marketing. The paperwork we did so far was to ensure both of us agreeing on starting this business. I am not sure why there isn't any easy way to get a visa based on my situation. I am a person with good intention to do some business in US.


----------



## seowebtrix (Dec 18, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> In any event, it's your company, not yourself who applies for the L visa. Bev


*
I am the owner of the company so it would be ME APPLYING FOR ME on behalf of my company.*



Bevdeforges said:


> Sounds to me like this is one of those situations where you should consult with (and pay the going rates for) a good, qualified lawyer.
> Cheers,
> Bev


*I have talked to many of the consultant here in my area and all seems to be dumb after hearing my situation. The one I found online charges a lot of money just to make an appointment. That's the reason I thought such forums could be helpful*


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Indian immigration consultant are mainly scams
india is the only country they uses them to the magnitude they do ...

proper lawyers are not cheap ....but the get but their advice can be very valuable


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

seowebtrix said:


> *
> I am the owner of the company so it would be ME APPLYING FOR ME on behalf of my company.*
> 
> 
> ...


Your company is applying for you. Start getting used to small things or your partner will end up with 51%. 

You get what you pay for if your situation is as murky as your's. My immigration attorney charged 1200/hour and was not great. Her partner saved the day.

Just because you are successful doing business with US clients and have a partner who wants to move you to the US does not mean all your Ts are crossed. Get a good attorney. Forget the run of the mill Indian Dot We Will Get You A Visa species.


----------

